# Potty Training



## yrojas11 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi All,

I need help/advice, I will be getting my 8-week old puppy in 2 weeks. I'm so excited, these weeks can't come soon enough. I have been reading and watching videos on how to potty train my pup. After doing some research I know there are a lot of different methods you can teach your pup. I am looking to teach my pup the bell method, where he will touch the bell and I know he is ready to go outside and relieve himself. I want to teach him this method but also teach him to go in a pad when no one is home to take him outside. Is this possible????? I don't want to confuse the pup either. I work from home so I can definitely go with the bell method, but if for example I go off and run errands and I leave a pad in this play pen I want him to go on the pad instead of the hardwood floor. What other methods are good or have worked for you and you pup? 

Thanks for any feedback/advice


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations  You must be so excited! YOu're smart to be doing a lot of research and reading now before the puppy comes home. Here's a great book: https://www.amazon.com/Housetrainin...33320886&sr=8-4&keywords=crate+training+books

https://www.amazon.com/Before-After...&keywords=before+and+after+getting+your+puppy

Read up on crate training. Pee pads are unnecessary and can sabotage the whole process. An 8 week old puppy can be crate trained and bell trained but understand that this is a process that takes a few months. You will not be able to rely on him telling you he needs to go out till he is closer to 6 months old. This is going to be a management system where he is in his crate when you cannot give him your undivided attention. Do some reading and then come back with questions. Baby gates and an exercise pen are great tools but if you work from home you will need to primarily crate train and it will make life much easier.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

A lot of times the pee-pad just becomes a play toy for them to shred up, etc. Since many times we all need to leave the house for errands, etc., make sure you take him out to pee before you leave. I just always assume my errands might take longer then I plan and an accident will happen. Just take them outside immediately when you return home. To help protect your hardwood floor, maybe pick up a piece of vinyl flooring from your local Lowes, Home Depot, etc. to put under his play pen area? This will definitely help protect your hardwood floor if an accident happens while you are gone, but also during regular play, drinking out a water bowl you might leave for him, etc. Good luck! I know you can hardly wait for the 2 weeks to be here.


----------



## yrojas11 (Jul 10, 2018)

@Our3dogs Yes, I can hardly wait! I am excited to finally get him. The vinyl flooring is a great idea. I might just go with that. I was just curious to know if anyone has ever taught their pup of using bells and the pads if no one was not home, but I feel though as that can be very confusing to the pup as far as ringing the bell and no one is home.
@nolefan I will read the book you recommended thank you then I will come back with questions


----------



## glaffoon (Jul 24, 2018)

One of the best puppy training books I've ever come across is called the art of training puppy by the monks of skete. Here's a link to the Amazon listing.
The Art of Raising a Puppy (Revised Edition) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0047Y0FC8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_taa_OmNBBb3T2TWWG
The Monk's have been raising purebred German Shepherds for decades and they take a very holistic approach to dealing with dogs.
If nothing else it's a great read and has a lot of interesting points that you don't normally think of when dealing with puppies and what it means to have a relationship with the dogs.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

glaffoon said:


> One of the best puppy training books I've ever come across is called the art of training puppy by the monks of skete. Here's a link to the Amazon listing.
> The Art of Raising a Puppy (Revised Edition) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0047Y0FC8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_taa_OmNBBb3T2TWWG
> The Monk's have been raising purebred German Shepherds for decades and they take a very holistic approach to dealing with dogs.
> If nothing else it's a great read and has a lot of interesting points that you don't normally think of when dealing with puppies and what it means to have a relationship with the dogs.


I also have this book, along with the revised edition of "How to Be Your Dogs Best Friend" and really like the New Skete philosophy. The puppy book has detailed descriptions of puppy development, crate training, early obedience training, and troubleshooting tips for common problems. It's been very helpful.


----------

